# Toy's for us icer's



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

With Nov. only a couple of days away...brings the realization of, that in as little as 5 or 6 weeks from now.....some one could be on a frozen body of water to signal the start of another new ICE FISHING SEASON (which can't happen soon enough for us "ice walkers". But with that said....comes the preperation of this new season to come....SO SHARE WITH US.....YOUR WANT'S and NEEDS.
Since everyone has their own concept of just what would/could/should meet their needs....share what you have bought or have plans to buy for this season....to help you catch more fish and be as comfortable as you can,while out on the hardwater.
Locators/shanty's/jigs/lines/rods/arctic wear suits and all other misc. gear.....Help spread the word (as you see it) to let others in on some new or proven item/items that just might help others enjoy a better season also....
ICE FISHING is a growing trend these days (MAKES ME HAPPY) and this trend can be traced to having better and better equipment....and to getting the word out to more and more people. So THANKS for your time and for spreading the word....And for sure, ICE WALKERS are the "COOLEST" fisher's ever....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Mr phish how ya been? Well this year im going to pick up a new two man shanty something much lighter than my home made job! im going to save that one for my local farm pond ! im also going to get Mr buddy heater , those are my goals for this ice season.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you know what would be nice.....an auger with some kind of plastic body instead of steel...if they made an 8" lazer auger with some new kind of composite body that had the same strength and durability as steel i would buy it. that would really lighten up the load. other than that i only need fresh line, fresh bait, and cold temps!!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

a time machine. back in the 60's, when woodstock was making headlines, i thought i was born 100 years too late. couldn't wait to kill a deer. got a recurve bow. the only camo came from army surplus stores. tree stands were unheard of. killed my first deer propped in the crotch of a sycamore tree hangin' on like a squirrell. thanks to odnr, mother nature, technology, and capitalism, deer are common as mice. let me go back 30 years with my vex, shanty , and heater. before global warming, when it snowed around thanksgiving, and the snow stayed till march. and be 16 again and know what i know now.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got my FL-8 last week (thanks again, Mark), hope to get a cheap shanty.... will be stocking up on term. tackle, already have new 2 and 4 lb. test line-if I had ice and bait, I'd take off work RIGHT NOW and go!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hardwaterfan,

I saw an auger just like your refering to, online. It was composite, except for the blades. It was the kind you had to put in a cordless drill though, it did not have a drilling handel like your regular manual augers. It was just shy of $500. So $500 plus a higher voltage lithium ion cordless drill ($200 minimum) w taxes and shipping, your sitting at $800 for an auger. WOW ! I went with the Jiffy Pro4 propane powered this year, and i'm crossing my fingers I made the right choice.

Lovin


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks lovin....it seems like it should be possible. expensive, surely.....but it would be nice to lose about 15 pounds from the 60 (?) i drag around now. 

i almost forgot, in the middle of last season i bought reflectix insulation for my shanty....i did the roof and I'd like to do the inside of the tub with it as well. the stuff works. it cuts down on condensation too.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, but $500 for a half auger is crazy. They definatly have a place and are needed. I think $200 may be a little more tolerable. I know this Jiffy Pro4 is quit a load compared to my old, trusty Strikemaster but I'm tired of drilling. Trying to figure out a mount to elevate the auger up on the sled.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Just picked up a Jiffy Model 31 8" auger from Kingfish_1968 this past Sat for $165 amd it runs like a champ


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

oh i wouldnt pay crazy money for one, its just that maybe someday....IF they came out with a $100 one....


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Took the FL 18 out on the docks to get it warmed up. wired the Clam Nannook with some lights. bought some new lures from Salmo and lindy. give me 3 to 4 inches of clear ice. an i will be happy


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

just lookin for a vex this year probably fl-8 if anybody wants to upgrade and sell theirs let me know! If not I will for sure have one by first ice. Last year was my first year ice fishing.....got 4 buddies hooked so maybe they will chalk up some money this year for a vex or get a heater for the pop-up. last year really wasnt too bad in the 4 man but i would like to get a 2 man at some point this season. Cant wait im addicted!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

All I need is 6 inchs of ice my blue roller cooler and some waxies and I am set. See you all on buckeye.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Trying to justify the money for a Marcum VS 625 SD under water camera. This model blows away any other underwater camera. I know they make an 8 inch also but I believe the six inch will enjoy longer battery life.

I know it won't catch me any more fish. Its more of a toy than a tool, But I like watching them. The one seen on the ice last year in action gave me the case of I wanna one of dem.

The 522 t0 549 price tag has stopped me so far. But every day that gets closer to ice my willpower is starting to ebb.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fishin 1st said:


> Took the FL 18 out on the docks to get it warmed up. wired the Clam Nannook with some lights. bought some new lures from Salmo and lindy. give me 3 to 4 inches of clear ice. an i will be happy


how do you like your nanook?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been looking at the jawjacker that thing looks sweet. Saw a copy of an email from ODNR saying it would count as a tip up. I may be investing in a few of them.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Papaperch, don't kid your self, an underwater camera will definatly up your catch. Im sure the camera guys are gonna hop on this one. I use an Aqua Vu and Vex. Alone both are great weapons in the arsenal. But together, they are absolutly deadly ! Talk about fishing the whole column. The best of both worlds. Example.....you keep getting hit but no hook up. You could play that game for hours with just a vex. But add a camera also into the mix, and you see that its shad stripping you every time. In reverse.... and this happend to me last year at Skeeter. Jigging a vibee at 12 ft with the camera focused in, and no action for awhile. Seen a blip on the vex at 8 ft. ! Moved it up to 8, jig, jig, WHAM ! 13.5 inch slab crappie ! Like I said together, they're hard to beat !!!!!!!!!!

Lovin


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Every year since getting into this addicting fishing method, I buy another piece of equipment. Shanty, then warm clothes, Incredible boots, Mr. Buddy Heater......and this year a Flasher, the Marcum LX3 True Color.
I cannot wait to get on the ice. I ordered this on Monday and UPS delivered it today. Lots of thought, research, and debate went into this purchase. The Marcum LX3TC had a couple features that I found would be best for my useage. 1. Interference Control. Everyone I know has a Vexilar, probably for good reason but when fishing together, there is lots of interference. 2. 20 Degree ice ducer, I fish inland resevoirs so this will work perfect in less than 20 feet of water. It has a nice moveable zoom where I can pick any 5ft area in the water column to zoom into. 

I have never used a Marcum, has anyone had any luck with this unit? Please don't crush my expectations.

All in All, this is better than no flasher, and staring at my buddys while he is outfishing me 2 to 1. Times have changed!! Bring on the Cold.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Now we've done it last couple years I tried to refrain from talking about my addiction due to causing bad luck on getting good ice didn't seem to help so here we go !!!!!!!!!!!

I would like to find a good quality set of ice cleats 
what's the opinions out there 

HWF
whats the scoop on the reflectix insulation like to check that out


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...y-mickey-boots-with-valve-black.aspx?a=591923

My suggestion is to buy the unissued New boots I bought a set of issued and they had cracks all through the rubber
Black ones rated -20 white double thick -30 
white ones are little more cumbersome than the black 
Warmest boots out there imho
George


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

google reflectix to see more, it comes in rolls. its also good for me because i like to night fish more than i like to sight fish so it ups the lighting pretty well. better for me to have something reflective rather than dark blue shanty fabric. it doesnt get damp from the propane. (keeps the shanty lighter) and also of course it holds in more heat. i did the top from a couple of the support bars and it worked out really well. i didnt take a bunch of pics but this is one corner of what I did. id like to do the tub also, im not sure how much good it will do but it cant hurt. i have quite a bit left over so what the heck.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I tried the drill adapter for my auger last year with limited success. This year I'm going power.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

HWF...how did you attach it to the fabric?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its independent of the fabric. it attaches to the horizontal length of the front and rear support poles. (passing over the top pole) i used clear packing tape to attach the insulation to the poles. so basically it sits like another layer of shanty material on the support poles. its one of those things that you have to put some time into, measuring and making sure when the shanty is open the reflectix is just the right length. (I put it on with the shanty open in the driveway...measuring the widths and lengths from pole to pole and working on a table to put together just the right size peice of insulation...you can see in the pic i widened the material from what came on the roll...see the seam) it collapses down real well, its just a touch more bulk but no weight. im happy with it. its pretty tough too, ive flipped my rod tips up into it, hooks, etc....no trouble so far.

edit: i meant to say attach the* insulation* to the poles, not *fabric*


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice job Hardwater.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks HWF
Looks great I'm like you and a lot of after dark and you do get a lot of condensation
good tip


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

quackpot said:


> I tried the drill adapter for my auger last year with limited success. This year I'm going power.


What was the issue? I was thinking about picking up an adapter. I have a nice Milwaukee 18v Li hammer drill.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Keeping extra battery warm. I've tried hand warmers in a small minnow bucket.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Shorefishin, you won't be disappointed with your LX-3tc. I used an LX-3 for years and upgraded to an LX-5 last year. Marcum makes a great product.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been working on getting my ice fishing inventory stocked in the shop the past week. Shanties, Augers, Vexilars, Gold and Nickle Tarantula Jigs, Sweedish Pimples, Buckshot Rattle Spoons, Puppet Minnows, Jigging Rapalas, Portable Heaters, Ice Line and Jigs, New Line of Fenwick Ice Rods, Ice Armor Suits. All I'm waiting for are my Tungsten Ice Jigs and Jason Mitchell Rods and I'm set. I just love being surrounded by ice gear, BRING ON THE ICE. There's just something about ice gear that brings out the little kid in all of us............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry stealhead i have'nt been on. i like the nannook lots of room for one guy . it is a good buy.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone have opinions on standard fish finders like say a hummingbird as opposed to a vex or marcum?

Thanks


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> I've been working on getting my ice fishing inventory stocked in the shop the past week. Shanties, Augers, Vexilars, Gold and Nickle Tarantula Jigs, Sweedish Pimples, Buckshot Rattle Spoons, Puppet Minnows, Jigging Rapalas, Portable Heaters, Ice Line and Jigs, New Line of Fenwick Ice Rods, Ice Armor Suits. All I'm waiting for are my Tungsten Ice Jigs and Jason Mitchell Rods and I'm set. I just love being surrounded by ice gear, BRING ON THE ICE. There's just something about ice gear that brings out the little kid in all of us............Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7271 ST RT 14
> ...



Mark, When would you say your "peak" ice fishing inventory is? I need to stock up for the season, and would rather come to you than go to gander for their more "skimpy" selection...thanks, s.f.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Mark, When would you say your "peak" ice fishing inventory is? I need to stock up for the season, and would rather come to you than go to gander for their more "skimpy" selection...thanks, s.f.


I was also wondering if you order in accessories from vexilar? I want to get a mag shield and wanted to get it through you if possible thanks!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok how about a rocet launcher for my snowmobile.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a Nils 8" Hand Auger, a Sled, an Ice Spud - and some Pin Mins. I am fighting the urge to buy Tip-Ups.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mario, I'll hopefully have everything up by this Friday. I'm just about done and will have the mag shields available...........Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Mario, I'll hopefully have everything up by this Friday. I'm just about done and will have the mag shields available...........Mark


sounds good! maybe I will be visiting you this weekend


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I bought a Nils 8" Hand Auger, a Sled, an Ice Spud - and some Pin Mins. I am fighting the urge to buy Tip-Ups.


Can you explain how the tip ups work? I keep looking at those things trying to figure it out(I know I know YouTube) but.. Do you need a rod as well?


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Kozak loves his Marcum, but every time he sets up within 50 yards of my shanty it scrambles my Vex. Or maybe its the aliens trying to land on the lake. love ya buddy....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Talk about having too many toys..... look at this stuff i have.








That's not counting the 3 ice suits i've bought in the last 7 years. 4 shantys, and 2 pairs of boots. Sold 3 shantys in that time frame.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

chaunc..........I really like your selection of toys....but lets see!!!!!!!!! If you take it all out on any given day on the ice with you..... there seems to be a slight problem....Given the factor that your just like every one else God created....I believe that you only have two eyes for viewing and I find that for you to be totally effective with your gear selection to be monitored correctly .......YOUR SHORT THREE EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or by a statisticians reasoning.....do you need 1 and 1/2 more assistants to help you keep tabs on just what the fish are up to... directly beneath you, under the ice ?.....Now your secret is out of the bag.... as to how you catch all those winter fish at Mosquito/or your PA Res.....You surround them with technology and they JUST GIVE UP..... Hope this short essay on your fishing prowness....earns me a chance to spend the day with you on Mosquito learning how to master (as you seem to have) all 5 of these toys at once...sincerely Jon.......


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Uncle Al said:


> Anyone have opinions on standard fish finders like say a hummingbird as opposed to a vex or marcum?
> 
> Thanks


I couldnt be happier with the marcum lx3. Best thing I ever bought for ice fishing. I have used vexilars, lowarance m68, humminbird ice 35 and marcums.
I just love the clear separation of fish from baits with the marcums. I can fish weeds effectively too. I just picked up a humminbird 161 from an OGF member this week. It has gps and graph with real time sonar(flasher page). I plan on trying this out since it is close to resembling the lowrance m68 which was fun to use on the ice. I can use it on the bow of my boat interlinked with the humminbird matrix 97 at the console for softwater too. Seems like a pretty solid unit. Ill post back with a review the 161 when ice season is in full swing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy and I just ended up with two new Vexilar FL22HD Ultra Packs with the TriBeam iceducers. 

I purchased them from Mark. If you are looking for anything ice fishing related give him a call. I was very impressed with his stock and selection.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Ive been trying to keep up with chaunc for years now. BUT I CANT!! I only have 3 ice sheds 2 augurs 1 ice suit,1 ICE-55,1 FL-18, and 1 micro view camera and about 50 ice rods and reels as well as tipups.another thing i havnt sold anything also!!!! and the last thing he catches fish lots more!!!!! If you do get a chance to fish with him DO IT!!!!!!
Ive learned alot from him!!! I just cant keep up with the toys!!!!!

ICENUT(Bill)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bill, i keep telling you.... I'm not the JONESES.  I get what i want when i can. 
Jon, i dont carry all my stuff with me at once. I have diffrent game plans for diffrent waters. Vex at shenango and mosquito, because i fish shallower waters there. Bird for pymy. The showdown troller for when we group fish. Bill, Ron, and Steve drills a lot of holes and i follow them checking and marking the ones with fish in them. The camera for Presque isle and conneaut PA where the water is clear and i can find the weedline quickly and the new micro vu for when we go as a group to those lakes to check and mark the weedline and fish in the holes drilled. Might be a little overkill but if i can do it, why not. And you're welcome to fish with me anytime. I'm gonna make it to a couple of the OGF group get togethers this season and i'm bringing Bill with me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Bonecrusher said:


> I have been looking at the jawjacker that thing looks sweet. Saw a copy of an email from ODNR saying it would count as a tip up. I may be investing in a few of them.


They are sweet!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Can you explain how the tip ups work? I keep looking at those things trying to figure it out(I know I know YouTube) but.. Do you need a rod as well?


For most Tip-Ups, you will not use a Rod. There are some new-fangled Tip-Up Products that utilize a Rod and Reel - but those are a Specialty Thing. There are many different styles of Tip-Ups. Perhaps you can check out different ones at our OGF Ice Fishing Gatherings this year.


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to try out the Aqua view micro yet? I was wondering how easy they are to ajust the camera without a camera panner? They seem like they would be the ticket if you could keep the camera positioned where you want it to be.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It's only a search tool. Will be good for checking holes. If you want a camera to fish with, this aint it. Be better off with any other camera for that. forgot to say i have one already.


----------

